# Intel Hd 530 - Die Size/Transistors Unknown



## MarkZ (Jan 28, 2016)

Is this normal that it shows Die Size and Transistors as unknown? I'm running the newest official Drivers (23nd December 2015, on a gigabyte z170m d3h with Corsair DDR4 8 GB Ram. CPU is a i7 6700K


----------



## xorbe (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, it's integrated onto the CPU die ...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2016)

That's the normal behaviour, I don't know these values for Skylake. They can't be detect from the hardware but have to be entered manually into GPU-Z's database - if the manufacturer chooses to release that information.


----------

